# Spinning Head,Spinning Card, One Shot



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Liking the moving targets. This shot has been very repeatable. Figured it was time to video.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shot, TF!!!

This was originally posted over in the Competitions category. I just moved it over here to Art of Shooting, where the rest of your similar posts have been.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Charles. That was a " my bad".


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Excellent shooting! I think you need to take a week off to get rusty just do you can challenge yourself.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

You B the man treefork...10 meters is to far for me to see the edge of a card still let alone rotating...

are you shooting that shooter sideways??...I am not sure if I could shoot a rotating head shooter..I have to shoot straight thru

the forks.....AKAOldmiser


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Treefork...great shooting! You need to stay with that frame....everyone will be chasing you at the ECST.

Oldmiser...the rotating head frame is extremely easy to shoot. The head rotates so that no matter how you pull the bands, the frame is in line. It can be shot sideways or straight up or at any angle in between.

Todd


----------



## LazarusLong (Dec 19, 2013)

As always, just amazing accuracy!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Awesome Treefork! way to go!


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

I've said it before, I'll say it again, Shooting machine!!! Enjoy your vids!


----------

